# How to Roll Citadel Dice



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Guess GW have dropped into the gutter, then. Here's the whole article. 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=16100001a


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I really thought they had truly lost it

Then i remembered that it's the 1st of April....


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

nice article - I certainly learnt a lot that I will be taking to my next game :biggrin:


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

all the way thru reading this ive been creasing with lulz, classmates dont understand XD


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I remember last year with the Citadel Eavy' Metal spray, that was a good one. Seems they haven't lost the touch.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Personally I use the Muralitharan method in all my games.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Sad part is i can see this hitting the market for real......People DO NEED to learn that just dropping a dice is not a roll. (Nor is pelting it at your opponents head sadly)


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I like to Guy Fawkes my Bladestorm rolls.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Least convincing aprils fools ever.... At least last years was semi-convincing...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Personally I use the Muralitharan method in all my games.


I used to use it but I got complaints about the legality of wedging dice in the opposite wall.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Personally I use the Muralitharan method in all my games.


I've heard of this legendary technique but have never witnessed it's wonders with my own eyes.

I just roll all sixes. I find it saves time.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Haha! They have certainly not lost their skills, lol. That saved my day. 

I wish that was true, but whatever.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Terrible April Fools. Knew from the beggining whst it was. I intend to do a few mexican standoffs though.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

I think it was a funny April Fool's because most of their target audience already think that other than miniatures (and sometimes including them) they try to sell us overpriced, pointless crap and that's just what this book would be.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

During your dice training, I would suggest rolling dice individually at first, one at a time. This shows affection for every dice so none feel left out. As you progress in your training you may begin to roll your dice in groups teaching them to work as a team in those critical rolls. Nothing is worse than having a dice fight on the table during a game. If such a fight occurs, punishment could include probation of the dice that started the conflict. Soon you will have a set of dice that work together as fiercely as a pack of wolves.

That was entertaining. IMO last year's was better.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

This year's wasn't terrible but a little too obvious and not as funny as last year's as many have already stated.

A better one would be if they said they were having a worldwide sale of 50% off all models and books for a day....

Hehe...sales...GW....never going to happen.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

I like it. I hope they include conversion advice in the final product, though. I want tips on bling-ing up my dice.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I roll my dice using a plasma powered dice cannon.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

Thing is, im in Australia, so all the april tom foolery was over....so this did get me at first...then i realized that GW aren't THAT desperate


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Lol I thought ti was real at first and that it was another grab at the money. I know that probably every one in chats wood that is a noob or a weirdo would by that (particularly the guard win at all costs players). It is like how they had the summer of blood thing in January and its like "For every $60 you spend in store you get a free summer of blood action card that is basically a strategic asset from apocalypse but in smaller games and there is no limit to how many you can have and use and no system of balance or fairness what so ever*"

*Yes they fricking did that!


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

What was last year's April Fools?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh, it was supposedly a special-isse Citadel spray gun that could make models 'Eavy Metal standard with one coat of spray. It was awesome!

Midnight


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Aramoro said:


> Personally I use the Muralitharan method in all my games.


 
"you CHUCKER!!!!!!"


----------

